# favourite tabs?



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

what are your favourite root tabs people of the plant!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

jobes plant food spikes
14-4-5 variety (very similar to EI dosing ratios)
i cut them in 3 plant em deep in the substrate somewhat under plants that aren't low tech. I also find that placing them under heavy feeding stems reduces the amount of roots in the water column

another nice thing is if you accidentally uproot them, the slightly dissolved granules are very easy to vac up.

as for trace, i find that csm+b water column dosing is enough


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

neven said:


> jobes plant food spikes
> 14-4-5 variety (very similar to EI dosing ratios)
> i cut them in 3 plant em deep in the substrate somewhat under plants that aren't low tech. I also find that placing them under heavy feeding stems reduces the amount of roots in the water column
> 
> ...


what is csm+b and where can i find it?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

CSM+B is the trace mix used for EI dosing, you can get it from aquaflora (sponsor here) or Planted Aquarium Fertilizer - Home

whats in csm+b
1.50% magnesium, 0.10% chelated copper, 7.0% chelated iron, 2.0% manganese, 0.06% molybdenum, 0.40% zinc, 0.04% boron.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

plantprod chelated micro nutrient mixed. You can get a 2 Kg container from Evergro. similar to CSM+B. Personally, flourish is easier to use. You don't have to worry about precipitating out caused by pH above 6.

Page 28
http://www.plantprod.com/upload/File/PlantProd2010ProductGuide.pdf

I use jobes stick (High N low P formula) and sometimes Aquarium Pharm Fe tabs. AP tabs I used for tank with lots of mulm build up and need a shot of K and Fe to help the plant use the mulm.

Jobes stick is not the same as EI dosing ratio. Jobes stick is base on N not NO3. 14 N = 61.6 NO3 (4.4x). Don't leave jobes stick sticking out of the substrate/gravel. asking for ammonia spike and fish fatality. Buried them a good 1.5" in the gravel.


----------

